
Alex Honnold: How I climbed a 3,000-foot vertical cliff – without ropes - soheilpro
https://www.ted.com/talks/alex_honnold_how_i_climbed_a_3_000_foot_vertical_cliff_without_ropes
======
rectang
People are always interested in how Honnold's brain might be wired
differently, but this talk, about achieving a sense of mastery and
satisfaction through meticulous preparation, is extremely relatable.

